# Where Is the best place to buy tarantulas online in the USA?



## Newtot (Feb 26, 2013)

Iam considering purchasing another tarantula! I have a chilean rose but wanted something more colorful, easy to care for, and relatively inexpensive! Any advice on species and where to buy them would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Osmo (Feb 26, 2013)

Newtot said:


> Iam considering purchasing another tarantula! I have a chilean rose but wanted something more colorful, easy to care for, and relatively inexpensive! Any advice on species and where to buy them would be greatly appreciated!


There is a for sale/trade section ont hese forums. there is also a section for reviews so you cans ee how other peoples experience was with said seller. There are also adds here for online dealers with a web presence. Scroll down and find that section. Alot of great people here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arienette (Feb 26, 2013)

We can definitely suggest some species but thus is not the section to discuss dealers/reviews, if you look down lower on the main page you will see all you need to make an educated decision about where to purchase 

As for species, elaborate a little on what kind you want.
Want to be able to hold it?
Or just look at it?
Tree dweller?
Ground dweller?
Digger?...


----------



## Osmo (Feb 26, 2013)

Colorful and easy to care for and relativity inexpensive? Sounds like a GBB (Greenbottle Blue) Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. I hear they are hardy and make great webs and are colorful. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenbottle_blue_tarantula


----------



## Mello (Feb 28, 2013)

Kenthebugguy.com


----------



## Meezerkoko (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's a post I made on the subject.  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?244065-Best-place-to-purchase


----------

